# Trust Trump?



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I saw this the other day so I will not claim it as my own. I am going off my memory so I will probably screw it up.

According to some for the past several months since the election this is what is happening:

We cannot trust voters, we cannot trust election officials, we cannot trust bipartisan poll observation, we cannot trust republican & democrat secretaries of state, we cannot trust republican & democrat governors, we cannot trust state courts, we cannot trust magistrate courts, we cannot trust appeals courts, we cannot trust the supreme court, we cannot trust the department of homeland security, we cannot trust attorney general bill barr, we cannot trust the FBI, we cannot trust the CISA chief and we cannot trust the DOJ.

But we can trust Donald Trump that the election was stolen.

Roll that around in your head for about 3 minutes and think about how mindbogglingly stupid it is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now we agree. I would rather have Trump as a dictator than Biden as president. This country has fallen. Better a patriotic dictator than us turning communist and having a communist Chinese puppet for a fake president. Next best succeed from the communist east and west coast. We still have ports in Texas. When the east and west coast goes to pot in a few years take them over militarily before they sell to China. Dont let their current generation ever vote again.

This isn't democrat vs republican because most in Washington are corrupt. This is good vs evil and only about 5% are on the side I would call good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

How can you possibly prefer a Nazi dictator over an elected president? Are you really that fanatical and that far out on the right?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> How can you possibly prefer a Nazi dictator over an elected president? Are you really that fanatical and that far out on the right?


 What elected president would that be? The real one or the thief? No I would prefer an American loving, non pervert, hard working dictator to the administration of sniff and suck.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There is NO proof that the election was stolen. 60 cases in court .....ALL found no election fraud. Including a conservative Supreme Court. The only one trying to steal an election is Trump. He lost period.

Pervert?????who said he could grab women by the crotch and they would let him????On tape. Biden has NEVER been accused of being a pervert.

Sniff and suck?????that's not even worth replying to. uke: uke: uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Biden has NEVER been accused of being a pervert.


 How short the memory.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Just for your inormation Ken.
https://www.thecut.com/2020/04/joe-bide ... tions.html

Plus a little picture of a VERY UNCOMFORTABLE young lady
https://www.delawareonline.com/story/ne ... 333267002/


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> There is NO proof that the election was stolen. 60 cases in court .....ALL found no election fraud. Including a conservative Supreme Court. The only one trying to steal an election is Trump. He lost period.
> 
> Pervert?????who said he could grab women by the crotch and they would let him????On tape. Biden has NEVER been accused of being a pervert.
> 
> Sniff and suck?????that's not even worth replying to. uke: uke: uke:


Well, at least no proof that anyone will listen to. But there is proof.



> Lawyer For Leonardo Contractor Who Witnessed U.S. Election Interference Operation In Italy Recounts Affidavit Via Video:
> 
> https://itnshow.com/wp-content...tor-leonardo.mp4?_=1
> 
> ...


As to Biden not being a pervert, you are either delusional, or in denial.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > There is NO proof that the election was stolen. 60 cases in court .....ALL found no election fraud. Including a conservative Supreme Court. The only one trying to steal an election is Trump. He lost period.
> ...


So explain how a hand recount of the paper ballots would match if any of this wild fantasy were true?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I can't explain it, but I do think that this and other claims of impropriety should be fully investigated. This is kind of important. Or do you prefer to not know simply because the apparent lie will result in Trump leaving office, something the Democrats have been trying to accomplish since he was elected.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Its realy dirty that the FBI took ballots away from the forensic team in Georgia, and took thrm to the shredder. That simply adds to the suspicion and accomplishes nothing other than further dividing the American people. At the same time Biden asks for unity he is exhibiting contempt and his allies are even further censoring the Americsn people. When democrats were in the minority and even burning the American flag back in the 1960's they always hid behind freedom of speech and the republicans who believed in the constitution didnt agree with what they were doing but left them alone. As soon as the democrats felt they had the upper hand they turned on the constitution, even showing disdain for it. Now they implement the equivelent of 1933 German book burning, and show no respect for the constitution.
The older people like myself need to look back into our past at the democrats and tell the younger generation who the democrats realy are. They were getting unpopular so not being stupid they became actors and pretend to be what they are not. Back in the 1960's they called the police pigs. They met our returning soldiers at the docks and spit on them accusing them of being bsby killers. They burnedvthe American flag, threw itvon the ground as it burned, and soit and stomped on it. Some including Bill Clinton went to Russia and demonstrated in ftont of the American embassy. For what purpose? To display thier contempt for America. And why in Russia? To display to the world the country they did admire. Thier history displays thier contempt for police, for military. for America and its people and constitution. The greatest irony is they called our vets baby killers in the 1960's and now thats actually what they have become selling body parts like a meat market.

I always seen Saul Alinsky's rules for radicals as the democrat playbook, but maybe old Paul Harvey was on to them. 




Dont skip the video. Its amazing that Paul Harvey expected this in 1965.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Why Trump doesnt want socialism. This is the socialism AOC and her crowd want, and Biden will fall in line. The ANTIFA are fools playing right into this, but with thier leadership fully aware. George Soros with the money, and our famouse community organizer organizing. This man was aware in 1969. Today half our democrats are unaware. More scary the other half are aware and want it


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

huntin1 said:


> I can't explain it, but I do think that this and other claims of impropriety should be fully investigated. This is kind of important. Or do you prefer to not know simply because the apparent lie will result in Trump leaving office, something the Democrats have been trying to accomplish since he was elected.


So for arguments sake, the multitude of courts looked at it and found nothing, the governors, secretaries of states, election security officials, DOJ, CISA, poll observers and state legislatures all the same and they certified the vote/electors. Theses were all done by republicans and democrat representatives.

Besides unsubstantiated claims and hearsay the courts rejected as inadmissible, inplausible or factually incorrect what exactly should they be looking at? Should they just start huge investigations into every claim even when all actual evidence points to the opposite being true? Where does it stop and when? Can elections be disputed indefinitely regardless of actual evidence?

Given that I am still all for a full investigation, to include prosecution and penalties for those that are proven to have lied in support of either side, but the election in itself by all available evidence and legal proceedings was actually fine.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> the election in itself by all available evidence and legal proceedings was actually fine.


 :homer: Sure.

I see Mr unity Biden wants all Trump supporting republicans investigated. Will Putin be our next president.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > the election in itself by all available evidence and legal proceedings was actually fine.
> 
> 
> :homer: Sure.
> ...


So show me the court case, legal evidence, etc that was produced to say otherwise?

Not an edited 30 second blip from YouTube the courts tossed or some wild conspiracy theory that never even made it into court?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

To msny coincidences. All battle ground ststes stopping counting at the same time. then opening miraculously with a Biden lead, FBI shredding ballots etc. This may be like the Kennedy assassination. We cant prove anything, but he is dead.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Given that I am still all for a full investigation, to include prosecution and penalties for those that are proven to have lied in support of either side, but the election in itself by all available evidence and legal proceedings was actually fine.


Here is the issue. THE COURTS IN SOME CASES BASICALLY TOLD PEOPLE.... WE SEE YOU HAVE SOME EVIDENCE BUT NOT ENOUGH TO OVER TURN ANYTHING... GO FIND MORE. Yes that is the break down of some of the court cases and rulings on all of this. What it means is that they found "fraud" with lets say 1 out of 100 ballots. That isn't enough to over turn anything but does show there was "fraud". So come back with more evidence. Or that they acknowledged the "irregularities" but those are not enough to change the out come....ie: Find more evidence. That was a bunch of the court cases. Along with the "he said She said" type evidence that was submitted. Which again doesn't give enough to do anything or "act" on it. Because it is like two neighbors arguing over a lot line.... it is a he said she said type situation.... until "more evidence" or the surveyor comes out the court cant "rule" on it. Again... these are examples of basically what the courts said in a few of the cases.

HENCE.... SD agrees on that there should be more of an investigation into these things to see if in the future things need to be fixed. It is what I totally agree with as well. But what is sad is that Pelosi is denying these investigations. We need to know WHY? :bop: If you dont think that looks "fishy" then again... open your eyes and just think if it was on the other foot or situations were reversed. Wouldn't you want the Republican leader of the house to investigate to give you some faith in our election process.

Also the weak argument but is an argument is that many of the votes were "mail in". How do you know that the people actually voted that way? How do you know they were not under duress or pressured to vote a certain way? When people walk into a poll there are observers who see and are supposed to act on it. Again dont know how much of this is "fraud" or not or how big of a scale if any of this happened. But is an arguement and should get investigated to a certain degree.

BTW.... you think that states could conclude an investigation into "fraud" in two months time? They dont get murder investigations done that fast when someone confesses to the murder, they have the weapon, they have it on video, and have 10 witnesses. :thumb: THINGS TAKE TIME. :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> To msny coincidences. All battle ground ststes stopping counting at the same time. then opening miraculously with a Biden lead, FBI shredding ballots etc. This may be like the Kennedy assassination. We cant prove anything, but he is dead.


Except all those theories on stopping the count, shredding ballots etc have been proven false.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Worst president ever.

A new Quinnipiac University poll finds that President Donald Trump's approval rating stands at 33%, while his disapproval is at 60%.

An average of recent polls finds Trump with a 38% approval rating and 59% disapproval rating.
What's the point: A big question during the Trump presidency was whether anything could actually move the public opinion needle. It turns out that the insurrection at the US Capitol last week did exactly that.
The result is that Trump's final first term approval rating looks to be the lowest on record dating back since scientific polling began.

It means Trump will be the first president in the polling era to end his first term with an approval of below 40%, the first with a disapproval rating north of 50% and the first with a negative net (approval - disapproval) rating.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Trump wants a big military send off on the morning of the 20th while he can still use Airforce 1. He wants the whole deal including a 21 gun salute. Seems if he wants a military send off, all he has to do is look out the car window as they drive him and Melania from the White House to the airport. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes.....He could see 25,000 troops, also DC cops, FBI, and Secret Service.

I don't care if he has 21 gun salute, Red Carpet, and jets flying over....just so he isn't in the White House by noon.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Worst president ever.
> 
> A new Quinnipiac University poll finds that President Donald Trump's approval rating stands at 33%, while his disapproval is at 60%.
> 
> ...


And Rasmussen has him at 48% approve, 52% disapprove

https://www.rasmussenreports.com/public ... ex_history

One of the first things I learned in college statistics is that if you are willing to be dishonest you can make your poll show anything you want.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Trump's final first term approval rating looks to be the lowest on record dating back since scientific polling began


 :rollin: Well Ken you are blindly loyal Ill give you that. Like a woman whos husband beats her and she believes him every time he says it will not happen again. Start reading a few more sources and cherry picking. Many of the democrats position as of late is terrible. What do you think of so many moving towards socislism. There are many that now openly sdmit it and most would chsnge to socialism but still deny it. The sad thing is so would many of the lying republicans. I wasnt that angry when you called them repugnicans, it was more disappointing that you thought you angered me. Why do you support the democrats.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Come on Plainsman.....everything you said I could also say about you....

blindly loyal

Start reading a few more sources instead of cherry picking

Many of the Republicans position as of late is terrible.

I ONLY used the term Repugnicans because I got tired of seeing many on here use the term Dumbocrats. And I will continue to use it EVERY time I see it. As I said....What goes around, comes around

Only 3 more days. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Only 3 more days.


 If your not liberal why are you so excited?????
What positive things do you expect from a Biden and Harris administration? I think our constitution will be ignored and no one will do anything about it. The first violation will be the first amendment and they have started that already with the censoring of one side. Next ironically will be the second amendment and it will not be violated for public safety it will be violated for the very reason it exists.

A little off subject, but I keep pondering the corona vaccine. First it bothers me that they couldn't call name it after the origin of where it came like all other diseases. Next the liberals pushed hard on Trump for a vaccine with a survival rate that is extremely high. Further we see no deaths attributed to the common flue. These like our election are cause for concern. Also why is Africa having so few deaths. Why? They call hydroxychloraquin (spelling) Sunday Sunday medicine because its over the counter and they take it like we take aspirin for many problems they have.

So now the CDC says giving this vaccine to people of color is racial justice. I can't help but remember the words of Margaret Sanger who said we need abortion to control the population of black people. So now we have a vaccine that was rushed so they told these companies that make it they can not be sued or held accoutable. One thing I have read is it may attack placenta so pregnant women should not take it. The question we don't know is are there residual affects that will attack the placenta. I know I have a suspicious nature. Perhaps from working a little in law enforcement for 33 years. That and watching our politicians lie since I became interested in these things in about 1960. At that time I really disliked JFK because he was so liberal. I listened to some of his speeches in the last week. It makes me wish he was around now because he was more conservative than present day republicans.



> I ONLY used the term Repugnicans because I got tired of seeing many on here use the term Dumbocrats.


 I understand frustration :thumb: , but if your not liberal why did you take offence to that?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Take offence???? I am Democrat. But not all Democrats are far left liberals. I think of myself as a moderate Democrat. So I take offence to being called Dumb.

As for Biden.....I would like to see fairer taxes. Millionaires should be taxed more. This BS of giving rich people a big break and it will trickle down is Bull.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Millionaires should be taxed more. This BS of giving rich people a big break and it will trickle down is Bull.


 We had so many medical bills with kids that I have nearly no savings. Still I don't see how punishing the rich would make me feel better. I don't know I guess it's derived from feeling we all need to do our part. What is it again the top five percent pay half the taxes in this country? If things were fair our taxes would double. Let them have a fair share of the money they earned so they can reinvest in their companies and hire more people. In turn all those people will pay taxes and that likely will result in a net gain, but not only a net gain in tax revenue, but a net gain in employment and happy Americans.



> Take offence???? I am Democrat. But not all Democrats are far right liberals. I think of myself as a moderate Democrat. So I take offence to being called Dumb.


 I think that also is frustration rather than thinking your dumb. It frustrates me because I can't get a handle on your perspective. First off I would disagree and say all democrats are liberal and so is half the republicans. One can not judge themselves on the moment, but must also consider history. If not perhaps Marxist would be moderate. Looking back at history I would say if JFK were alive today he would be in the upper edge of republican conservatives. Back when he run for president I disliked the man. Listening to some of his old speeches on utube a couple of days ago I wish he was around now. I think he would be a Trump supporter.

Ken do you know who the first president was who thought trickle down was the best economic map? That too was JFK. He is a democrat hero so why would you be against his policies. If you don't believe it search JFK and trickle down economics. Your not dumb at all Ken, but your not getting all of the information. It's odd that people who want the same thing see different paths to the same goal. Unless you want socialism that is. :huh:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is the problem with everyone on the whole "tax" issues.....

First attached is the 2020 tax bracket.... PEOPLE WHO MAKE MORE MONEY PAY A HIGHER %. Those are the facts.

Second....

Why people get upset is the "diferred" stuff people do. Look at AMAZON.... the guy differed his taxes down the line all of his losses for about 10 years... so now he basiclly can claim no income because he kept differring his loses from years ago. Which it is how the law is written.

Third....

What gets people is "rich" people tend to write things off. When "poorer" people dont. The main reason why that happens is because they have the extra income that a tax person says to write off. You know like maintance on second homes or other things like that. "poor" people dont have those expenses so they can't write them off.

Also with the "write Off"... I dont think people really understand this... it isn't like the people "keep" that money. They are still spending it. Here is an example. I go out to lunch and spend $100 and "write it off". I still spent that $100. The tax benefit is that I can "write" off that amount from my total of income for the year. So now instead of claiming $100,000 in income I claim $99,900. So I can save paying in an extra $24 in on taxes. But I still am out $100.... that money is gone not sitting in my pocket. I am still out that $100. I know many on here do understand this... but I also think many dont.

For my business I always get people that say... oh just write it off. WHAT... I am still spending the money. They think it is like "free" or i get money back by "writing it off". :eyeroll:

People need to be educated on this subject and not just believe the BS shoved at us by the media.

THE TAX BRACKETS DONT LIE!!!! If you make money you have to pay it in. A person who makes $10,000 pays less of a percentage than someone who makes $1,000,000. Sorry those are the facts.

I know in the math I learned 10% is less than 37%. :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I see the problem Chuck, you aren't using the new common core math, if you did it would all make sense. :rollin: :iroll:

Sometimes I think that maybe we should have a straight 10% income tax on everyone, no deductions, you pay 10% of your income. Heck I'd save at least 14%. I know it's not realistic, but hey I would end up paying around $10,000 instead of somewhere north of $17,000


----------

